# WinXP --> Installierte Treiber sichern



## Timo Rickert (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

 ich möchte meinen PC neu installieren, würde aber gerne die installierten Treiber vorher sichern und wieder benutzen. wie mache ich das ?

 Gruß Timo


----------



## metalgear (27. Oktober 2005)

Der erste Eintrag, wenn Du mit Google nach _"installierte Treiber sichern"_ suchst, führt Dich zu *DIESEM * Tool. 



> Double Driver listet Ihnen auf Wunsch alle installierte Treiber auf. Sie können die Liste sichern oder ausdrucken und die Treiber sichern.
> 
> Mit dem kostenlosen Programm können Sie sich alle installierten Treiber ansehen und sichern. So haben Sie alte Treiber zur hand, wenn ein neuer Treiber Probleme bereiten sollte, ohne eine komplette Systemsicherung vornehmen zu müssen.



Demnächst vielleicht mal selber >


----------

